# Voigtlander Vitomatic II Questions



## joeyd71 (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a Voigtlander Vitomatic II that my Uncle gave to me. He said that some old guy gave it to him when he got back from Germany after the war. But looking at the years this camera was produced, I have my doubts to that story. Anyways, I'm just looking for a little more information on this camera if anybody can help me out. I am able to find some good info online, but I'd like to know what lens I have on it, and also if it is a specific version of the Vitomatic II (like an A or B model...something like that). I also have the case for it as well. What would be your guess as to what it is worth in it's current condition? I'll be able to take some more pictures if that would help you guys out at all. (And pardon the dust on the camera in the pictures. I guess I should have dusted it off beforehand).



Thanks in advance,
Joe


----------



## unpopular (Jun 19, 2012)

Well. It hs a Color-Skopar 50/2.8 on it. Voigtlander makes their own lenses, and always has. The Skopar is a clear Tessar design type. Here is some information on legacy:

Vitomatic - Camerapedia

Voigtlander fixed lens rangefinders, like most fixed lens rangefinders, are not especially valuable, typically they sell for less than $120, with $50-85 being much more likely. The iiib with the Ultron 50/2 sell competitively at around $150, but at the moment these cameras aren't trending.


----------



## compur (Jun 19, 2012)

The model designation appears on top of the camera.  If it says, "Vitomatic II" then it is a Vitomatic II, etc.  If it is a IIa it will say "IIa"


----------

